# beetle blaster vs beetle jail. which is better at catching shb's?



## Swampsquash (Oct 25, 2014)

Best thing I have found for shb is a oil trap under a SBB to drown them when they fall through. I use beetle barns on SBB in very infested hives with good results.


----------



## quattro (Oct 2, 2014)

What do you bait the beetle barns with? Does the beetle baffle work?


----------



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

Swampsquash said:


> Best thing I have found for shb is a oil trap under a SBB to drown them when they fall through. I use beetle barns on SBB in very infested hives with good results.


+1 on the oil traps, it's the only thing I've seen that really works. Mineral oil doesn't get rancid like veg Oil does, so it lasts a lot longer.


----------



## Swampsquash (Oct 25, 2014)

Robbin said:


> +1 on the oil traps, it's the only thing I've seen that really works. Mineral oil doesn't get rancid like veg Oil does, so it lasts a lot longer.


Unfort mineral oil is 2-4x more expensive. I use veg oil and havent noticed any issue with it, when it's rancid. It didnt upset the bees and still killed beetles.

my $.02


----------



## theriverhawk (Jun 5, 2009)

I've got 20+ beetle jail jrs. I have used others. All are just as successful as others. I decided on more beetle jail jrs because of how sturdy the plastic is compared to some and how easy they were to reuse. Just pop out from between the frames, tap dead beetles out, refill bait and place back in frames.


----------



## JustinH (Nov 11, 2013)

theriverhawk said:


> I've got 20+ beetle jail jrs. I have used others. All are just as successful as others. I decided on more beetle jail jrs because of how sturdy the plastic is compared to some and how easy they were to reuse. Just pop out from between the frames, tap dead beetles out, refill bait and place back in frames.


On the Jails, it looks like the bait goes in the center part. What do you bait yours with? If I order some, do they come with directions? Like how much oil to put in? Is there a fill line marked, etc.? Thanks River


----------



## theriverhawk (Jun 5, 2009)

I use roach bait in the push tube. I have used oil, too. Don't recall a fill line really. 1/4 to 1/2 inch in the bottom should do. I got to where I didn't like the oil because of spilling when pulling the trap out.


----------



## JustinH (Nov 11, 2013)

If you don't use oil, how do the beetles drown or die? Are you just baiting the center and not the two large chambers on the sides?


----------



## theriverhawk (Jun 5, 2009)

I line of roach bait in each chamber.


----------

